# 1999 Dodge Ram 1500 Suspension



## Eggie329 (Nov 25, 2009)

I see a lot of contreversy about plows on Dodge 1500's but mine does just fine even with a big 8ft Western Unimount on it. My buddy and I both have 1500's with the factory suspension on them. What should we do in the future to keep the front up and keep a smooth ride? So far the plow barely lowers mine. He's had his plow longer but it still doesnt do much to his. I just see everyone saying I'm crazy to put a unimount on a 1500 but its fine. Just want to know what to do to keep it going. Thanks


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i would say start off with timbrens, and if you wanna get whacky just buy some 2500 springs on ebay they are a direct replacement on the 1500 and will stiffen it up roughly double what it is now.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

As long as you have the 3500lbs axle in the front, slap some timbrens in it and throw about 800lbs in the back over and behind the axle. I've got a 94' 1500 with and 8' Uni-mount Pro-plus contractor grade (really effen heavy).


----------



## branr1 (Dec 20, 2009)

In my 1995 Dodge 1500 I installed a set of Front Springs from a 1999 Dodge 2500 Diesel. The Truck already had the Plow prep package but these springs made the truck ride much better with the 8 Foot Fisher MM. I also had to install a Add-a-leaf in the rear to level it with the front when the plows off.


----------

